# IKKA Folded?



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 3, 2004)

From KenpoNet:


> *What's up with the IKKA?*
> by J.Mitchell
> The IKKA website to purchase kenpo books, "American Kenpo Store.com," has been "down for maintenance" for several weeks now. I just logged on to the IKKA website, WWW.IKKA.US, and I got a message "account for domain IKKA.US has been suspended." Anyone know what's going on?
> 
> ...




I checked the site myself, and its definately offline. Anyone know whats going on?


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 3, 2004)

The Goldendragon threw a wrench into the works.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The Goldendragon threw a wrench into the works. *


how so?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _*
> how so?
> *



Nunya


----------



## Shiatsu (Jan 4, 2004)

I wouldn't be suprised if it did fold.  There is no true leadership there.  Larry Kongaika is a nice guy and all, but he isn't a leader of a organization.  Not to mention the fact that they let just about anybody join there organization.  Ron Bennett is a perfect example, he is known for buying rank and brainwashing his students.  He has only tested for two ranks, but holds belts in 8 different styles.

So that is who they are recrutiting into the org, among other people, and it is no doubt that if it didn't fold it will.:shrug:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 4, 2004)

If it did, it 's too bad. I'm sure many people wanted to bring it back up, and no doubt, they're good people with good intentions.I hope they find a way to keep it going, somehow.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *how so? *



No, not really. I'm just giving the Dragon a hard time. It's the New year! Gotta break it in somehow!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> I'm just giving the Dragon a hard time. *



:xtrmshock :anic: :waah:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *:xtrmshock :anic: :waah: *



Geez, guess I'm gonna have to send the Dragon some good ole Texas fudge to sooth him over............sigh


----------



## Smoke Of Avernia (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *I wouldn't be suprised if it did fold.  There is no true leadership there.  Larry Kongaika is a nice guy and all, but he isn't a leader of a organization.  Not to mention the fact that they let just about anybody join there organization.  Ron Bennett is a perfect example, he is known for buying rank and brainwashing his students.  He has only tested for two ranks, but holds belts in 8 different styles.
> 
> So that is who they are recrutiting into the org, among other people, and it is no doubt that if it didn't fold it will.:shrug: *



Yeah, it sucks. 
I know one of his old students who went off and joined the military. This was kinda funny, this kid had a little bit of experience with Aikido (actually, it was pretty nil), he joined that school and worked his way up to purple belt before he left for the special forces (don't know what happened there, I hear that he couldn't take it). He couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag. Now he's a big old tae kwon do black belt, and magically he's the master of his own system. What was it called, I can't remember. Something like Aiki-kembo, or something like that. 
Lol, thanks for the memories cas! I'll see you in class :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Shiatsu (Jan 4, 2004)

:shrug:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *I wouldn't be suprised if it did fold.  There is no true leadership there.  Larry Kongaika is a nice guy and all, but he isn't a leader of a organization.  Not to mention the fact that they let just about anybody join there organization.  Ron Bennett is a perfect example, he is known for buying rank and brainwashing his students.  He has only tested for two ranks, but holds belts in 8 different styles.
> 
> So that is who they are recrutiting into the org, among other people, and it is no doubt that if it didn't fold it will.:shrug: *



Fellow Martial Artist,

How do you define true leadership?

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
IKKA
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 4, 2004)

Since, I do not train in any form of Kenpo, I would like to ask a question or two.

Who were the players in this organization?

Which Organization did Ed Parker Jr. Belong too?

As I said I not in the know, and need a score card, so I am only asking to try to learn.

:asian:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jan 4, 2004)

Mr. Parsons,

Good afternoon sir.

I am not aware of all of the happenings within the IKKA at this time, but I am a new member of the organization and do have alittle knowledge of the structure and leadership that was being proposed.

As of my last contact with the IKKA Reps., the President is Mr. Edmund Parker Jr.  Along with Mr. Parker, many great members of our Kenpo community were being asked to join.  However, to provide an exact list of who joined would be inaccurate on my part.

In anycase, I do believe that the spirit I felt from the start of my membership in the IKKA still exists and is very strong.  It is also my belief that with any growth, obsticles must be met and overcome and that takes time.  Nothing goes as planned, as we all know.

It is my hope that someone with more detailed knowledge might be able to respond, but I do hope I added some light with this thread.

Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
IKKA
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## bdparsons (Jan 4, 2004)

for further developments.

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 4, 2004)

With Mr. Trejo back in his own Organization, does anyone know if Huk is still in the IKKA?

-MB


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True2Kenpo _
> *Mr. Parsons,
> 
> Good afternoon sir.
> ...



Thank You for the feedback.
:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *With Mr. Trejo back in his own Organization, does anyone know if Huk is still in the IKKA?
> 
> -MB *



By what I know, Mr Planas is still available for anybody, regardless of association. That hasn't change.

Here is the reply he sent when a friend ask the same thing one or two months ago... 



> Hi, I am working with the IKKA again but remember I work with everybody.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 5, 2004)

Mr. Parker is the President of the IKKA now that his mother retired.  He personally told me that.  Now with that being said It is my opinion that there will be some dynamic things happening within Kenpo.  Lets not all freak out just because the website is down (they are not closing the IKKA).  I just got off the phone with the Pasadena Studio.  Ed Parker Jr. is getting someone else to do the website and it will be a while before it is back up.

Thanks 
Richard English
www.kenpomagazine.com


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey, we got a few designers on here...  

And we do hosting too!  

</shameless plugs>

Seriously, if anyone does talk to EP Jr. and dropped us a plug, I'd appreciate it. 

Lets hope whoever is working on it puts up a 'under construction' type message.  It'll help keep folks from worrying.







(Mod Note - Corrected typo.   Thanks Rich! )


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hey, we got a few designers on here...
> 
> And we do hosting too!
> ...



Bob,

Did you mean EP Jr.? or RP Jr. as in Remy Presas Jr? or RP Jr. meaning me?  I would assume Ed Parker Jr. being a Kenpo post and all 

Could Not resist


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 5, 2004)

I have been just too busy to call.

-Michael


----------



## Brother John (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm not really clear what the confusion stems from.
Are people thinking that because the web-site is down that the organization is too?
That's the danger of E-Kenpo. 
Web-sites go down and there's general panic and fear.
 
Just kiddin guys...
Keep us posted.
Your Brother
John


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2004)

A message from Ed Parker Jr.

====
Status of the IKKA
by Ed Parker Jr. 

The IKKA has been going through some obvious changes, and I apologize for any problems or concerns that has resulted during these changes.

We have had 3 leaders/owners of the IKKA since its beginnings. 1. Edmund K. Parker Sr., 2. Leilani Parker, and 3. Marc Anthony. 

Mr. Anthony had bought all of the copyrights etc. at the beginning of 2003. In a contract with the Ed Parker estate he had one year to implement and make his plan work. That plan did not work and he has since resigned from his position and is releasing all copyrights back to the Parker estate. At that time I will be taking over as CEO, owner and President of the IKKA. This is a legal transition period that is going on right now, and we are expected to be up and running again publicly with in the next month or two. 

Behind the scenes we have a tremendous amount of things happening and many, many people are involved to make this work. We will be releasing a new website and all pertinent information will be posted on it when it is up. We are excited and we are working hard to bring some amazing things to the Ed Parker Kenpo community via the IKKA. As an example we have teamed up with the Disney Company as well as the Tiger Claw Group and we will be producing some awesome things with in the not too distant future.

I am well aware of the immediate concerns and my staff or myself will personally handle any and all concerns that the members may and or do have. 

The current IKKA number is 626 577 4114 and the mailing address is back to being at 1705 E. Walnut Street, Pasadena, CA 91106.

I appreciate your patience during this transitional period and if anyone needs further assistance or has any concerns please call or write to the numbers above or you may send emails to artnative@earthlink.net.

Thank you,
Ed Parker Jr.
IKKA President


----------



## Eggman (Jan 13, 2004)

No need to panic, the website is being worked on so i hear.  The people with the inside track had to remain silent as per Mr Parker's post on kenponet.  I wonder what would happen if this site went down for a while what kind of chaos would reign.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eggman _
> *No need to panic, the website is being worked on so i hear.  The people with the inside track had to remain silent as per Mr Parker's post on kenponet.  I wonder what would happen if this site went down for a while what kind of chaos would reign. *



We were down for about 2-3 weeks last December... I got several hundred emails and ICQ messages, as well as a great number of phone calls from folks wondering what happened.

Chaos factor - high. 

Thats why I say we got the best members out there.


----------



## teej (Jan 17, 2004)

Concerning Mr. Trejo and his own organization.

I called  him the other day and told him I heard he was forming his own organization. He told me that he has always had his own organization. He said that all he is doing is putting everything on paper to track the students he has been working with. 

I did not get the impression that there was anything new on the horizon at this time.

yours in Kenpo,
Teej


----------

